# BFP at CD11, so unexpected! Can this be for real?



## HappyWife90

My husband and I have only been trying for 3 months. I know the timing seems strange, but I have reason to suspect that I ovulate twice a month, once around CD6 or 7. My hubby and I DTD by chance on CD 6 and 8. CD 10 and 11 (today) I started to have spotting, definitely unlike anything I have ever seen before. I also have some cramping/pulling sensations. I decided to test due to the spotting and .. there it was! A BFP with FRER! Could this be a false positive? Is there a chance for a healthy pregnancy given the wacky circumstances? Thank you so much! I don't know what to think or where to turn!


----------



## psychochick

Actually sounds like you are really CD 30 + 11 or something. It sounds more like your period on CD1 wasn't a real period but implantation or withdraw bleed.


----------



## HappyWife90

Thanks, that's an interesting thought. I know I had a +OPK 2 weeks before what I thought was my regular flow. I confirmed at the MD that I am indeed pregnant! Unfortunately, I am still bleeding so I am preparing myself to be a depressed and empty nonhuman for a while.


----------



## psychochick

Sorry to hear that :( If it's not a heavy bleed it may be ok? I've heard of people having withdrawal bleed in their first trimester with perfectly healthy babies.


----------

